# bunkers



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope that I am putting this in the right section but, my big question is how would shipping containers be as a bunker? They are fairly cheap to come by and big. I figure that you could put a couple of them together to get a nice bunker going. Average price for one is anywhere from 2500-4000 dollars. So I was just wondering what all of you guys think about this subject. Thanks! 

PS- Please let me know if this is in the wrong place. Much appreciated!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

These should get you started:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-containers-260/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-container-shelters-1161/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/storage-container-home-shelter-7289/


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Your not alone in the idea. They're common for preppers to use.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think building and construction subforum would be better for this topic. I am sure those threads address the cons, but they arent designed to handle the side load of direct bury or the 3' of earth on top without some consideration.

But they are appealing and have sevearl merits


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Kenny, I believe so. Also thank you to mdprepper for the links, they held a lot of information that I have been wondering about. Thanks all!


----------



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> These should get you started:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-containers-260/
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind one of these for added peace of mind. Has anyone done one of these around the San Antonio area? Just wondering about restrictions, permits and cost.


----------



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone here done any type of underground bunker in the San Antonio area? Wondering about total cost, permits and overall availability. It's something I'm considering for future plans. Thanks in advance for you inputs!


----------

